# Standard breeders that don’t dock in southeastern USA



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sorry, I don't know of any offhand. Leaving tails undocked is still uncommon in the US, as you've noticed.
We have a member who's a breeder of beautiful standards in Louisiana, NOLA Standards. You might contact her to ask if she can refer you to someone.






NOLA Standards


Home page of NOLA Standards, a breeder from NEW ORLEANS, LA. Breeder of AKC titled red and apricot standard poodles




www.nolastandards.com





This recent thread offers several other breeder names, all also in Louisiana. No mention of tails in the thread, but some more possibilities for contact.









Standard poodles in the TX/LA/NM south area


Hi! I am currently looking for my first poodle puppy. After months of research, I still find myself hesitating to contact breeders and decide on puppies (the amount of times 'poodle' comes up in my search history is alarming). Musts for me: Health: all reccommended tests. Would prefer more in...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Good luck! I feel so sad when I look at Peggy's docked tail. It's very cute, sticking straight up like an antenna, but it doesn't feel right to have taken a piece of her away. I respect your efforts.


----------



## Orlando Poodle (May 16, 2021)

Good luck in your search. Please keep us posted when you do find a breeder you like.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

I also prefer natural tails  

Would you be able to contact a breeder and ask not to dock? I've seen a few Australian Shepard breeders that let the buyer decide, however, they request those who choose not to dock to choose their puppy early on (they can't meet the litter and then decide), and it might harder to return the puppy (but hopefully you won't have to). 

Some smaller breeders are also willing to have more flexible contracts. I was able to change the neutering contact with my breeder due to my research on potential health issues with her original proposal. She did research too and quickly agreed.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Pavie said:


> I also prefer natural tails
> 
> Would you be able to contact a breeder and ask not to dock? I've seen a few Australian Shepard breeders that let the buyer decide, however, they request those who choose not to dock to choose their puppy early on (they can't meet the litter and then decide), and it might harder to return the puppy (but hopefully you won't have to).
> 
> ...


I would strongly advise against such a thing. Poodle litters always have a _lot _of variety in temperaments so you're sacrificing a great deal there for a natural tail. I'd much rather drive a bit further to reach a reputable breeder that doesn't dock. They are much more common in other parts of the country. I don't really know any that are truly in the southeast though. I place a huge importance on being able to pick or be matched with a pup based on temperament. Having a docked dog won't make your life miserable, but being matched with the wrong dog might well do so. So if you care that much it's worth traveling.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Yes, if it is possible to meet the litter and choose, I would definitely prefer that too, and it would be worth driving a bit further if you are able to do so. 😊 

If you feel strongly about tail docking (for example, in some European countries, it is now prohibited), contacting breeders to express interest may help them decide what they will do for their future litters. If they hear more and more people preferring not to dock, they might take that into account in their decisions too.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This is an older thread; I'm not sure if the original poster is still checking it. Moonrise is the breeder I would recommend if she is still looking for an undocked poodle in the Carolinas.

One think I've noticed in my hunt for undocked poodles (I'm on undocked poodle #4) is that you do have to be careful about the breeder. Sometimes the breeders are leaving the tails natural for all the right reasons: they believe it's better for health and think it's the ethical choice. Other breeders are leaving tails natural for the wrong reasons: they are backyard or high volume breeders, and they don't want to be bothered with the expense and care of docking. I would definitely recommend inquiring about show records and health testing.


----------

